# Paris Hilton - Sunbathing Topless on a Yacht Outing Sardinia, Italy 18.07.10 14x



## sharky 12 (19 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Juli 2010)

* so lieben wir sie :thx: für Paris *


----------



## Hercules2008 (19 Juli 2010)

Super, :thx: für die Bilder


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (19 Juli 2010)




----------



## Geldsammler (19 Juli 2010)

Das ist ja unglaublich cool!


----------



## Software_012 (20 Juli 2010)

_Vielen Dank für die Paris Bilder :WOW:_


----------



## romanderl (20 Juli 2010)

immer diese Paris 
vielen dank!


----------



## jean58 (20 Juli 2010)

:thumbup: pairs zeigt was sie hat nämlich einen fantastischen körper


----------



## Q (20 Juli 2010)

find ich ja gar nicht gut, dass ihr die gute Frau so auf ihren Körper reduziert   hmmm, und sonst?  Danke für die Bilder Sharky. Sehen aus wie vom Sateliten aus geschossen


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Juli 2010)

no need for a top


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2010)

Danke für die Bilder von Paris. Gerne mehr davon...


----------



## neman64 (21 Juli 2010)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von Paris


----------



## Jedi12 (22 Juli 2010)

Na, das ist ja das erste Mal das mir die Frau richtig gut gefällt. Danke dafür.


----------



## Ubbser (22 Juli 2010)

Sie ist zwar nicht die hellste, aber einen schönen Körper hat sie.


----------



## tucco (22 Juli 2010)

danke


----------



## Punisher (22 Juli 2010)

Ich mag die kleine


----------



## flr21 (22 Juli 2010)

schöne Fotos . Dankeschön


----------



## karl vetter (22 Juli 2010)

Da lacht das Herz.

Danke.




Gruß, Karl


----------



## Naphets (26 Juli 2010)

Die hat schon was, die Paris


----------

